# Can a guitar humidifier be used on a stand?



## manubro1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Is there such thing as an acoustic guitar humidifier that can be used while the guitar is on a stand? The thing is that I realy love keeping my guitar on a stand. It makes it really accessible and it just looks awsome. The problem is that Montreal climate makes the air very dry in my room (32%-35%). I would like to know if there is a guitar humidifier that could work while the guitar is on a stand, without having to get a full on humidifier to humidify the enire room.

Thx.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah I've see two. One is a sponge that fits in a plastic holder that clips in the sound hole, sealing it off. the second is a planet waves one that slides between the strings into the sound hole, but probably not as good as the first for what you want to do. third is the snake that grover makes, it seals off inside the soundhole (what i use).

Long & McQuade - Kyser Guitar Soundhole Humidifer


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, I use soundhole humidifiers sometimes, but last year I got a portable humidifier for the room where I keep my acoustics. It's more convenient, that is other than the constant refilling.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Do yourself a big favour and get a room humidifier. The soundhole type do a good job of keeping the moisture content of the body in the safe zone, but you need to be concerned about the rest of the body, too. At the 30% point it is only a matter of time before the fingerboard starts to shrink and the fret ends start to protrude.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

The answer to your question is no. There is no way to totally humidify a guitar, (including the neck, fret board etc.) in an open room. As mentioned, at best you may raise the humidity level inside the body a tad but the rest of the instrument will suffer.
If you do not wish to humidify the entire room, (or want to maintain better control) and still see your instruments may I suggest a guitar cabinet with glass doors.










These can be a DIY project or built by professionals. They can be as fancy or plain as your wallet allows.
I myself have the same problem here in Ontario. My room humidifier died so now I keep my guitars in the closet with several large wet sponges in flat plastic containers. Those I don't play as often are tucked away in their cases with one of several different case humidifiers.

Dry air is our enemy!


----------



## jakeblues (Jan 14, 2011)

No, you must change the environment to control humidity while the guitar is out in the open - a soundhole humidifier only works for the interior body of the guitar, the neck and fingerboard are vulnerable. Also, it is not a good idea to subject the outside and inside of an instrument to different humidity conditions. This creates stresses. Unless it is a plywood guitar (and even then, the fingerboard and interior bracing are exposed) a guitar should remain in its case - even solid body electrics - during humidity extremes (heating season and humid summer periods). I use small evaporative humidifiers that I make from old plastic 35mm film canisters with holes drilled into the top and a piece of cellulose sponge inside that I wet, then squeeze out most of the water. I put one of these up by the headstock, in the case, and another hanging within the sound hole from a string with a button or small stick that can attach between strings. I've never had a cracked guitar. You need a reliable relative humidity monitoring device so you know what humidity level you are subjecting the guitar to and if adding or subtracting humidity, that whatever method you are using is working. Instruments under tension, like guitars, can tolerate lower humidity conditions (not below 35% RH) if humidity change is gradual. Sudden or extreme changes of humidity or temperature are bad for most instruments.


----------

